# suggest online pharma sites for best produts to buy to start cycles?



## Mattie (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,

Im new on here.
A friend here in Los Angeles recommended Purity Source Labs for ordering what I need to start cycles.
Any recommendations from anyone on best sites?
Mattie


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I recommend getting a better friend.


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...bs-the-fancy-elixir-salesmen?highlight=purity


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 11, 2017)

Just go ask the biggest guy at the gym!!


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2017)

Pin and test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2017)

Give a try


----------



## Mattie (Jan 11, 2017)

I dont know what Pin and Test are. Can you expand?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Mattie said:


> I dont know what Pin and Test are. Can you expand?



He means to buy it, inject it then run blood work to confirm that it's junk and you've wasted your money.

Did you even read the link I gave you or are you just looking for that one person in the crowd to tell you what you want to hear?

BTW, I highly recommend you read the link I provided in my initial response.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 11, 2017)

Deeznuts.gov


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 12, 2017)

If your friend there in Los Angeles says that then that is logically your best bet.

At least that way you can ring his neck if it turns out as ridiculous as your first post.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 12, 2017)

You could literally probably buy it on a corner in Los Angeles


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not sure where to go....but I strongly recommending including totally legit LNE in your first cycle....


----------

